# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ονοματοδοσίες και ονοματολογία πλοίων

## Espresso Venezia

> Το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου είναι αυτό με το οποίο  καταχωρείται στα νηολόγια και που αναγράφεται στην πρύμνη πάνω από το  λιμένα νηολόγησης και στη γλώσσα της χώρας της οποίας φέρει τη σημαια.  Επομένως αν καταχωρήθηκε ως ΑΕΟΛΟΣ, έτσι πρέπει να γραφτεί και στην  πρύμνη. Επισης το επίσημο όνομα δεν μεταφράζεται αλλά μπορεί να  αναγραφει και με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ακολουθώντας κάποιους κανόνες.
> Φυσικά συμφωνώ με τους φίλους που λένε οτι το ΑΕΟΛΟΣ είναι εντελώς παράλογο και ελπίζω να διορθωθεί...
> Όσο για το Nissos Rhodes και αυτό θα ήταν άστοχο. Ή θα βάζαν Island of  Rhodes ή θα βάζαν Νήσος Ρόδος. Δεν έχει λογική να είναι μισό ελληνικό  -μισό αγγλικό τό όνομα.





> Να θυμηθούμε:
> 
> AEGAEON  το Α/Π ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  των Τυπάλδων
> AIGAION   το ferry ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ των Αγαπητών
> AEGAEO    το Ω/Κ  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  του  ΕΛΚΕΘΕ
> 
> Διαλέξτε!





> Όπως τα λες είναι σοφέ μου Έσπερε (τα  σέβη μου, χαίρομαι πολύ με κάθε "παρών" σου), η απόδωση ενός Ελληνικού  ονόματος στην λατινική γραφή..... ποικίλλει ενίοτε (για να το πω  ευγενικά !!!).
> 
> Ωστόσο, θα πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι η αναφορά που έγινε στο όνομα ΑΕΟΛΟΣ  αφορούσε πρώτιστα και κύρια τον .....βιασμό του Ελληνικού ονόματος  ΑΙΟΛΟΣ, και όχι την απόδωση - γράψιμο του στα λατινικά. Στα λατινικά,  έχω δει το όνομα ΑΙΟΛΟΣ και ως AIOLOS, και ως AEOLOS, και ως EOLOS, και  όχι μόνο γραμμένο πάνω σε πλοία, αλλά και "επίσημα" στις βάσεις  δεδομένων πλοίων. Άλλο όμως αυτό, και άλλο η .....εφεύρεση νέου  Ελληνικού ονόματος το οποίο "ασελγεί" επί του κανονικού.


Υπάρχει γενικότερα ένα πρόβλημα απόδωσης στην λατινική γραφή ελληνικών ονομάτων ή λέξεων που αρχίζουν από "ΑΙ" ή (και) το περιέχουν. Για παράδειγμα, εκτός από το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ στο οποίο αναφέρθηκε ο σεβαστός μας esperos, οι λέξεις - ονόματα ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ και ΑΙΓΙΝΑ. Αν κάποιος κοιτάξει στο ebay φωτογραφίες που προέρχονται από αυτά τα μέρη, θα δει στους διάφορους τίτλους τους όχι μόνο διαφορετικές "λατινικές" γραφές, αλλά και όλες μαζεμένες σε έναν και μόνο τίτλο, προφανώς για να ανευρίσκεται η φωτογραφία με οποιαδήποτε γραφή στο search. Παράδειγμα τίτλου φωτογραφίας από το ebay : _"GREECE - AIDIPSOS - AEDIPSOS - EDIPSOS - Ship in the port"_.
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γενικότερα υπάρχει θέμα όπου έχουμε φωνήεντα,διφθόγγους,διπλά σύμφωνα τα οποία μπορούν να αποδοθούν ποικιλοτρόπως.
Ένα υποψιασμένο περί τα γλωσσικά άτομο θα έγραφε :
Mυθολογικά,αρχαία ονόματα στα αγγλικά όπως στα λατινικά ΤΗΕSEUS όχι ΤΗΙSEFS, ΘΗΣΕΥΣ. Δλδ το σωστό στη πλώρη θα ήταν ΑΕΟLUS.
Γιά άλλα ονόματα η πλησιέστερη απόδοση ανάμεσα σε ελληνικούς κ λατινικούς χαρακτήρες χωρίς ακρότητες τύπου ΑΕΟΛΟΣ.
Αλλά είπαμε,κανόνας δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχει κανόνας και είναι το πρότυπο μεταγραφής ΕΛΟΤ 743:1982 (μετατροπές              των χαρακτήρων του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου) που είναι το ελληνικό              αντίστοιχο του διεθνούς ISO 843:1997. Τα κύρια ονόματα μεταγράφονται στο λατινικό αλφάβητο και δεν μεταφράζονται στα αγγλικά ή άλλη γλώσσα (γιατί ΤΗΕSEUS στα αγγλικά και όχι THESEE στα γαλλικά; Αν μεταφράζουμε το Θησέα στα Λατινικά γιατί δεν μεταφράζουμε το Ζεύς σε Jupiter όπως το παλιό κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Ηπειρωτικής; Αλλά αν τοπ μεταφράσουμε πως θα καταλαβαίνει κάποιος ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο; )
Η μεταγραφή, αφορά στην κατά το δυνατό ακριβή φωνητική              απόδοση της λέξης με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Είναι μη αντιστρεπτή              μέθοδος και χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως στην απόδοση τοπωνυμίων,              εμπορικών επωνυμιών, ονομάτων, επωνύμων κτλ. Ειδικά η μεταγραφή              των κυρίων ονομάτων με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, με αυτόν τον τρόπο, είναι              υποχρεωτική στα επίσημα έγγραφα (ταυτότητες, διαβατήρια κτλ.).
Οπότε σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο η μεταγραφή των Αίολος και Θησεύς είναι Aiolos και Thisefs (χρησιμοποίησα το δικτυακό εργαλείο *εδώ*). Πιθανολογώ ότι το ΑΕΟΛΟΣ προέκυψε με μεταγραφή του AEOLOS στα ελληνικά σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο ISO 843:1997 δηλαδή κάποιος νηοπλόγησε το πλοίο σε άλλη σημαία και όταν πήρτε την ελληνική σημαία έγινε η υποχρεωτική μεταγραφή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει κανόνας και είναι το πρότυπο μεταγραφής ΕΛΟΤ 743:1982 (μετατροπές              των χαρακτήρων του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου) που είναι το ελληνικό              αντίστοιχο του διεθνούς ISO 843:1997. Τα κύρια ονόματα μεταγράφονται στο λατινικό αλφάβητο και δεν μεταφράζονται στα αγγλικά ή άλλη γλώσσα (γιατί ΤΗΕSEUS στα αγγλικά και όχι THESEE στα γαλλικά; Αν μεταφράζουμε το Θησέα στα Λατινικά γιατί δεν μεταφράζουμε το Ζεύς σε Jupiter όπως το παλιό κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Ηπειρωτικής; Αλλά αν τοπ μεταφράσουμε πως θα καταλαβαίνει κάποιος ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο; )
> Η μεταγραφή, αφορά στην κατά το δυνατό ακριβή φωνητική              απόδοση της λέξης με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Είναι μη αντιστρεπτή              μέθοδος και χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως στην απόδοση τοπωνυμίων,              εμπορικών επωνυμιών, ονομάτων, επωνύμων κτλ.


Γνωρίζω αυτό του ΕΛΟΤ αλλά σχεδόν κανένας ιδιώτης δεν το εφαρμόζει γιά ονόματα πλοίων κ δεν νομίζω να τον υποχρεώνει κανείς.Όντως γράφονται στά λατινικά αλλά συμβαίνει πολλά μυθικά/αρχαία ονόματα να είναι τα ίδια στα αγγλικά.Το JUPITER έγραφε στην πρύμη ΖΕΥΣ-δεν ξέρω αν ήταν επίσημο-αλλά στο ΝΕPTUNE/ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ μπορεί να ήταν αφού έτσι αναφερόταν στο Greek Shipping Directory. Eδώ να επισημανω ως λάθος την συνήθεια που υπήρχε παλιότερα να μεταφράζονται τα ονόματα των  πλοίων πχ ΗΕLLENIC BEACH,EΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΗ κλπ
Η απόδοση στα λατινικά γίνεται κατά την πλησιέστερη οπτικά απόδοση αφού στην κάθε γλώσσα προφέρονται διαφορετικά.Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις όμως ακολουθούνται κάποιοι κανόνες όπως η δίφθογγος ΑΙ στα λατινικά αντιστοιχεί με ΑΕ,το Η πρό φωνηέντων ως υποκατάστατο της δασείας πχ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΗΕLLAS,το Ε αντικαθιστά το Η ΘΗΣΕΥΣ ΤΗΕSEUS,η κατάληξη ΕΥΣ γίνεται ΕUS κα

----------

